# 39"/40"/42" led tv ??



## bravo007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I wish to buy 39"/40"/42" LED tv on auspicious occasion of Dasara. I have shortlisted following models,

1.Sony LED 42W650 (55K)
2.Sony LED 42W670 (60K)
3.LG LED 42LN5400 (47K)
4.Panasonic LED 42ET5D (55K)
5.Panasonic LED THL 39B6D (42K)

my requirement is good picture quality, sound and value for money. These models have different features and prices. My budget is around 45K to 60K ( to be honest don't wish to spend much, even basic LED -non smart TV is also ok for me).

Please suggest me which one i should go for.

Thanks.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: 39&quot;/40&quot;/42&quot; led tv ??*

Check out Samsung 40F5500, you also get a BD player free with that

And it costs only 55k or may be less


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2013)

Get Sony 42W670.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: 39&quot;/40&quot;/42&quot; led tv ??*



Minion said:


> Get Sony 42W670.



Bro doesn't that set costs a lot and I think getting W650 is a better option considering there is difference of 5k.
And I personally feel Samsung F5500 + a BD player at 55k is a better deal.
No offence Sony is quite a good option too.

Infact one buys 40F5500 from snapdeal then one can get it for only 52.7k and 40F5100 for only 49.9k, but I don't know whether they will give the freebies or not.


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes,Its a better deal i selected a model from what OP has mentioned.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2013)

*Post edited. the OP has most probably already purchased the TV. he wanted it by the time of Dasara.*


----------

